
Britain to allow Huawei restricted access to 5G network - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-huawei/britain-to-allow-huawei-restricted-access-to-5g-network-idUSKCN1S00MA
======
pulse7
The question here is not "Will the Huawei/Chinese government spy on 5G?" but
"Which government will spy on 5G?'. And because Huawei is this time first with
5G equipment, the fear is, that China will spy and not some other country...

